# Memorial Tattoo ideas...anyone have any?



## SuperKat

So, I am pretty heavily covered in ink (hubby is a tattoo artist and we had a tattoo shop) so, for me it is natural to want to get a tattoo for my angel baby, I have one for my other three, and want to add one for this baby as well. I am having trouble deciding. 

I have a dragonfly for each of my boys, and a butterfly for my daughter (all three are together in one calf piece, but I have room to add more to it). I don't know if my baby was a girl, (hubby thinks it was), but because I don't know- it makes it hard for me to put it as a butterfly or dragon fly. Then I was thinking of doing a totally seperate piece, and getting a dove pulling a ribbon heart (not totally original I guess, but I love it, and love the symbolism of it). Then I was thinking of getting a hummingbird, because 2 times I felt a fluttering feeling, and it felt like a baby moving, I know my baby was way too small to feel at just over 9 weeks...but at the time I was convinced it was the baby moving because I remember that feeling from my other kids, and I KNOW it isn't gas...I just don't know what else it could have been....so thinking it really was what it impossible...gives me peace....the idea that I was feeling my baby growing wings and testing them out inside of me.....

Anyone have any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## aviolet

Awww love the dragonflies and butterfly, that's cool. And that's so beautiful about the hummingbird feeling and your baby growing wings :hugs:

I have one tattoo for mine and I'm still trying to figure out what more I can do to "complete" it. Mine is my thumbprint over my pulse on my left wrist. for some odd (morbid?) reason I found comfort in putting a thumb on my heartbeat after I lost the baby - feeling my pulse was a reminder that I was still alive even though I felt so broken. Ergo, I decided to get the thumbprint there as a reminder that I can feel my little one living on inside of me, in my heart, and to say she has touched my life. Most people don't even realize it's a tattoo when they first see it and only after knowing me a while will ask what it is. And I am happy to share her with them. sometimes I just say it's for someone special, but sometimes I do say it's for her. and every time I've had a positive response from people.

I feel like it's missing something, like there should be something else there. but I can't think of anything that goes with the thumbprint. I love the idea of bubbles - they come in sizes both big and small, are beautiful and only momentary, disappearing into the air around us. But I've yet to figure out how to make that a tattoo or where to put it. I also want to get lyrics to a favorite song that matches the feeling of youth and energy that her spirit gave back to me, and that i'll probably have done along my ribs. I'd also like the words "Don't ever look back" on the back of my neck. Sometimes I regret, or I wish things could be different. so I'd like that reminder to keep going forward. All of these ideas are linked to my baby so they'd all be in her memory.

I hope you find something special for your little one :hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

i loooooove the thumb print tattoo you have!!! That is so original! I have been around the tattoo world forever (10+ years) and have never had someone get something that original, super cool! 
I don't know if you like hearts, but you could encase your print inside a red ouline of a heart. I can't think of a way to incorporate bubbles, unless you added more to the thumb print tattoo (and add bubbles as part of the background). I love bubbles too, bubble tattoos look amazing, especially if they are done right! lol I love all your other tattoo ideas!!! I was thinking of adding a nice quote or phrase to the tattoo for all the kids, I just haven't been able to find the right one. I want it to be fitting for all of them.

Thank you for your response! I love reading everyone ideas! :hugs: (my hubby plans to get a baby angel portrait, the tattoos he has for our other kids are quite large, so it would work. i want mine to balance with the ones i have for my other kids, I want to make sure I am fair with all of them, you know?)


----------



## aviolet

Awww thank you :D :D I went to the doctor's last month and the nurse had to check my pulse - needless to say it was an LOL moment when she went to put her finger there and freaked out when she saw the print - "Is that tattooed on??" LOL yes ma'am, *blank stare* "wow that is soooo cool", lol made me smile!

I do like hearts, always felt like I would eventually get one somewhere and I like that idea, it would make it stand out more while still not being loud. 
And I might have to incorporate the bubbles into the lyrics somehow instead because otherwise it might be too much. I wouldn't want my wrist to get too crowded.

I love hearing everyone's ideas too - you really get a glimpse into a person through their artwork :D 

that is very sweet of your husband to want the angel tattoo!! I found an adorable angel drawing I was thinking of getting for a while but decided I didn't want it to be so obvious since my dad and brother don't know about the loss. I get what you mean about wanting your tattoo memorials to be balanced, I think that's very thoughtful :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

LOL that is hilarious!!! I love how symbolic it is! I really like when tattoos have deep meanings behind them. Most of mine do, not all of them, but I would say 90% of them have a ton of meaning and very few people know what the meaning behind them are. People usually ask, and I just give a generic answer...like my owl tattoo "why did you get an owl?" me: "oh, I love owls..." lol. (which isn't why i got the owl, I mean, I like them, but i like a lot of things...so...) lol.

That is actually what i was picturing with the bubbles too! (being combined with one of the lyrics you are doing, I think it would go really well on your ribs with that one, it would flow nicely as well!

I don't know how much you want your tattoos showing, but if you are okay with the thumbprint standing out more you could make some sort of decorative ribbon/ivy wrapping around as if it is all holding it together or something:-k

Yea, I was surprised at how hard this loss was for him...I guess I just didn't know what to expect and didn't realize that he was as attached as I was, it was definitely comforting and makes me feel good to see that he was planning on getting one for the baby before I mentioned getting mine.


----------



## aviolet

Same here! I really like the stories behind people's tattoos. I have 5, 3 of which have deep meanings, the other two are really special to me but are more spur of the moment. and as long as they matter to the person i think that's all that's important.



SuperKat said:


> People usually ask, and I just give a generic answer...like my owl tattoo "why did you get an owl?" me: "oh, I love owls..." lol. (which isn't why i got the owl, I mean, I like them, but i like a lot of things...so...) lol

lol!! I could see myself saying that too. I have a really elaborate lower back tattoo, so when i'm just standing in line at a grocery store it's easier to give a summed up response rather than the full explanation.

I'm definitely going to consider the bubbles with the lyrics now, that hadn't even occurred to me until this thread, so I'm excited about that! 

Ooooh I like the ivy/ribbon idea....... I can definitely see something like that....will have to think on that some more.

Aw wow yeah it's really nice to know your husband has taken it to heart as much as you have, that is soooo sweet and a comfort definitely that he was thinking of a tattoo before you mentioned it. :hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

I would say most of mine were somewhat spur of the momet, but I have a lot of meaning to them. What is your back piece? The back is the worst spot for me so far!!! (I have a full back piece in progess, a phoenix, it is outlined and shaded, just have to add color and background). I also have a traditional style sleeve on my left arm (shoulder to wrist). It isn't finished yet, we were working on finishing it and had to stop when i got pregnant, since I've lost the baby I haven't been back to the shop to work on it). the rest of them are smaller things (top of both feet, sides of both calves, and flower w/filigree on other shoulder).

I found a really cool design of a hummingbird by an artist named Si Scott https://www.gelaskins.com/artists/Si_Scott I looove that hummingbird...I don't think it will go that well with what i have on my calf though, and I am not sure if I want it a bit more realistic looking...I dunno..I'll have to think on it.

yea, I LOVE the bubbles idea!!! I would love to see pics of it if you end up getting it done!!! It is so fun to see other peoples tattoos!!! 

Yea, it was really nice to see he put thought into it. I think the guys get looked over quickly with all of it, I even did it...I didn't realize he was as affected by it, since it wasn't growing in him and all that...I guess it is easy to forget that he/she maybe not have been growing in his tummy but he/she was growing in his heart.


----------



## aviolet

Aw the phoenix sounds pretty!! my back tat is about superstition being countered by things spiritual, to say I don't rely on luck, I trust my fate to God's hands. So in the middle of a string of vines is an upside down horseshoe (all the good luck supposedly drains out if you hang one upside down) with an odd number of holes in it (bad luck) and at the bottom of each side is dice, the number up reads snake eyes (again bad luck). Then through the center hole of the horseshoe is a nail piercing a 4 leaf clover (the clover supposedly being good luck, but in irish folklore the 4 leaves also represent the Father, Son and Holy Spirit, and God's grace), the nail symbolizing Jesus Christ who was nailed to the cross (so kinda like God is piercing through these bad/good luck superstitions) and the dots on each die add up to 7 total ("God's number"). Try to explain that to people who are just making casual conversation and they get bored, lol. but for people truly interested I enjoy sharing the depth of it, since I did design it and it's something I'm passionate about. 

The sleeve sounds really cool, I've always liked how those looked. Is yours a bunch of individual tattoos connecting or just like one giant tattoo? Mine are mostly small, I just have each hip, my back, my left arm, and my left wrist. the back though ended up being bigger than it should've been - in keep with the bad luck theme I had EVERYTHING go wrong when trying to get it done, and it makes me laugh everytime I think of it. I ended up with a woman who was used to tattooing makeup and didn't actually know how to tattoo body parts other than the face, I was stupid to think she would! family friend, i learned my lesson! she also put the stencil too high after I specifically told her not to (at least 3-4 inches too high) and i wasn't aware of it prior to her inking me. and becuz of her inexperience with the needle she pushed too hard and the color bled out and over time most of it completely disappeared from within the lines and just stayed a blur outside of it! her lines were squiggly like a child's drawing, and it looked so bad, every tattoo artist (REAL artists) I went to for help was appalled by her shady work. 3 hours of my life, I ended up having to spend another 3 hours having it totally reworked and it's a lot bigger than I originally designed it to be. but it had to be to cover up the color that bled out and i needed the vines to extend down the middle of my back since she'd placed the dang thing 4 inches too high!

WOW that is a really beautiful hummingbird!!!!! Sooooo pretty and flowy with all the curly q's, love it!! have you ever noticed while looking for memorial tats that there are a lot that visually look right but still don't "feel" right? I find so many designs/ideas I love and they look great, but I always have to wait for the right one to leap off and punch me in the heart! The wait is frustrating.

Whenever I get the new tattoo I will post it for sure! I'm hoping to get it done before the end of the year!



SuperKat said:


> Yea, it was really nice to see he put thought into it. I think the guys get looked over quickly with all of it, I even did it...I didn't realize he was as affected by it, since it wasn't growing in him and all that...I guess it is easy to forget that he/she maybe not have been growing in his tummy but he/she was growing in his heart.

Awww perfectly said :hugs:


----------



## nicb26

havent read every post so sorry if its been suggested - but i read on here a few weeks ago someone getting 2 tiny footprints. i really love that idea. i have no tatoos and never wanted to get one before, but now i think what a fitting tribute to have a mark that will physically never leave you to represent the baby that mentally and spiritually will never leave you. i am trying to pluck up the courage to get tiny footprints on my ankle...


----------



## Id_Think_Of_U

all the suggestions have been beautiful! Have you ever though about a poem line or something along them lines? on my tigh I'vegot "If I should think of love, I'd think of you' I just thought it was somethin nice and I wanted to comemmorate my baby somehow.


----------



## SuperKat

*Aviolet-* I LOVE that back piece you have!!! I love that you put so much thought into your ink, it is amazing how many people pick stuff out of flash sets and put it in. My hubby prefers doing custom work and portraits. He did a upside horseshoe on someone once (just a horseshoe) and he had a lot of comments from people thinking that it was supposed to be turned around- it's funny how people are like that, lol. The girl had her reasons for wanting it that way! I LOVE the four leaf closer with the cross through it!!! That is the most original 4-leaf clover tattoo idea I've ever heard of!!!

My sleeve is all one piece- sort of. It is a collection of traditional art, but all goes together in one piece. I personally don't do the random art stuff, I prefer my pieces to all look like one big piece.

I love that hummingbird, showed it to the hubby (he's actually tattooed that on someone before, which is how I knew about it, lol), I showed that to him and a bunch of other ones so he could see that style I was leaning towards...he asked me what I thought about a watercolor-style hummingbird and he gave me an idea of what it looks like, I love his idea, so he is going to draw something up for me today. I can't wait to get it done!!

That is horrible about the start to your back piece, I am glad you found an artist to fix it for you!! We see that all the time in the shop. A lot of people that are new to getting tattoos tend to look at price rather than quality work out here, and out here, you certainly get what you pay for...a $20 tattoo is going to look like a $20 tattoo, LOL.

I can't wait to see the pic of your tattoo!! :hugs:


*Nicb26-* I LOVE the idea of tiny hand/foot prints, they look really cute! I have a friend that lost her baby at 26 weeks, and she and her hubby both got their daughters hand/foot prints done on them. It came out so perfectly!!! I saw one where the peson had the hand prints done just so they looked like wings (with a heart in the middle). I thought that it was a sweet tattoo, and the heart looked pressed the way the hand prints were so it was a very soft delicate tattoo, perfect!! For your tattoo, if you go to the right artist then getting the stencil on is going to take longer than your tattoo, it will be over before you know it and the pain is not worse than anything you've been through already, i promise ;) (My biggest advice is to look carefully at the artists work before picking your artist, look at their work, their tattoos should look clean with nice lines, etc).


*Id_think_of_you-*I seriously love that quote! Is it from a poem? I was browsing online yesterday for something, a quote that fit, I had trouble finding one, I would love to get one to tie in somehow with the calf piece I have my kids, I want it to be something that fits for all 4 (like what you have would be perfect!) It is amazing how hard of a time i am having finding anything! (Partially because I am not sure where to look!!lol)


----------



## Id_Think_Of_U

SuperKat, I found it on the internet one day when I was just looking, and I think its from a poem, but for thelife ofme I cant remember which one, I've even tried putting my qute into the internt with no luck! I hope you find one soon, I just typed in poems of love, theres some amazing shakespeare quotes out there. I love the idea of a humming bird tattoo though, the symbolism in that is perfect! x


----------



## SuperKat

I have been searching ALL day for different quotes, I think I will put that part on hold for now, I always come across quotes I love, but never when I am looking!! LOL


----------



## aviolet

Thank you!!! :D Yeah I think tattoo artists really value the 'art' part of it, and doing a flash one off the wall/out of a book isn't typically challenging or unique, lol. 

I bet your sleeve is beautiful!! I like things that interlock too and aren't just random.

Oh wow a water color style would be amazing!!!!!!!!!!! definitely look forward to seeing the finished piece in photograph, whatever you decide!

I was so stupid going to a family friend, they weren't cheap either, her history doing permanent makeup had me foolishly thinking that meant she knew what she was doing, but she'd never done a large piece on a person's back before!! grrr oh well, it got fixed, and i didn't pay her a dime of her desired $300 :p But I agree - you get what you pay for!!! Of all things to skimp on, permanent ink being seared into your flesh is not one of them!! LOL

I've decided I want the lyric "We can dance until we die", there are so many lyrics I could have chosen but they all seemed a bit melancholy or sappy or even wistful. And I need something that's more BAM! and 'live in the moment' kind of thing. Ever since I lost Justice I've found youth in my spirit to live while I can, and every chance I get to go out dancing I imagine her dancing with me! Personally if I could dance until I die I'd be happy! Cuz once I die I know I'll be dancing in heaven too :happydance: The full lyric is "We can dance until we die, you and I, we'll be young forever" - and I adore the full lyric, but it seems too long. So I'm thinking I'll just get the first half, with the bubbles incorporated into it, along my ribs somehow (still not sure of placement) and I'll probably ask the members of my family to each write one of the words and then I'll have all their handwritings on me instead of just a generic font :D This is just a rough idea, not sure if I'll do it, but so far it feels good to me.


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> I have been searching ALL day for different quotes, I think I will put that part on hold for now, I always come across quotes I love, but never when I am looking!! LOL

LOL isn't that always how it works out! it's fun to be on the hunt but once you exhaust yourself and finally wave the white flag of defeat THEN it pops up and says 'here i am!' lol


----------



## grandbleu

I love this thread and all your ideas girls. I don't have any tattoos at all and wanted one when I lost my little one. I was thinking about getting one at my wrist that would look like a zig zag to most people but would be the W and N joined together (Wee Nut - the nick name for our baby before I miscarried). 

I LOVE the thumbprint that *AVIOLET* have on your pulse point...very unique and meaningful.


----------



## v2007

This is mine

https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd204/molliesmum/phone036.jpg

V xxx


----------



## grandbleu

I took this picture in with my "tattoo" in black ink to give you an idea...the little thing next to the initials is a little heart :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2010-12-01 at 05.04.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 38


----------



## SuperKat

*Aviolet-* Oh definitely! My DH's favorite pieces to do are ones that people put a lot of thought into (or ones he gets to take the reins on, of course,lol). He doesn't really do a lot of pick-and-stick tattoos, unless someone brings it in, but usually if someone comes in wanting tribal he free hands it (since the myspace days, there was an image floating around of a man half naked with a large tribal piece...that is about when tribal came back with full force, it actually died down for a few years, lol...then people started bringing in that picture 'i want this!' LOL)

Yea, I am super excited about the hummingbird! I am hoping to ge it done soon (I was hoping to get it done yesterday or today, but I don't think that is going to happen and my DH needs to fly out to California to work on some clients out there for 10 days >< so, looks like I will be waiting a bit...bummer!)

DH has actually had people come to him wanting permanent make up tattoos. He had to turn them away since he isn't trained for that, is it is a totally different art than regular tattooing! Most imagine that the two are basically the same thing, but almost everything is different about them.

I love your lyrics tattoo idea!! It reminds me of a song that I told my DH I wanted at my funeral if I were to die young, lol. I'm wierd like that...planning things like that out, I can't help it though. The song I heard that reminded me of yours is that 'I hope you dance' by Lee Ann Womack, I don't typically listen to country music, but loved that song when I heard it.. I love the idea of having loved ones do the writing too! We have people come into the shop with stuff like that. I always wanted to have my kids draw a picture on me and have it tattooed on me somewhere.

Oh, and I *always* have that problem of looking for something like crazy...the sad part is, is that I have given up my search, then tattooed the best I could find, then AFTERWARDS I will randomly run into tons of pictures of what I was looking for done in a million different ways! Drives me batty!! lol



*Grandbleu-* I am such a tattoo fanatic, I love hearing about and seeing peoples work! It's fun, like looking at a human scrapbook! I love that thumbprint tattoo as well!! So original!! I also love your tattoo idea!!! I love the simplicity of it! I love the little heart too, I have a bunch of those on my arm ;) I was actually trying to think of something to get using the nicknames we had for the baby, like barnacle...couldn't do the initials on that though, my last name starts with an 'S'...lol, and barnacles aren't particularly cute to have tattooed, lol, then there was pea pod....again, a toughie...wee nut is an adorable nickname!


*
v2007-* That is beautiful! Thank you for sharing! I love that name as well! I have a monarch style butterfly for my daughter on my calf (in pink...I think I am going to add some purple shading to it though soon as it seems to be her fa. color).


----------



## SuperKat

I like to browse deviantart.com for tattoo idea, I searched memorial tattoos and found this and HAD to share, so beautiful!!!
 



Attached Files:







Saphira_Lani_Memorial_Tattoo_by_CowboysGurl.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## grandbleu

Wow that is beautiful *SuperKat* - I don't think I have the guts to do something so big but I find it really amazing...


----------



## SuperKat

i know I love it! soooo pretty!! My back is already covered..but seeing that made me wish i had wings on my back! LOL


----------



## aviolet

grandbleu said:


> I love this thread and all your ideas girls. I don't have any tattoos at all and wanted one when I lost my little one. I was thinking about getting one at my wrist that would look like a zig zag to most people but would be the W and N joined together (Wee Nut - the nick name for our baby before I miscarried).
> 
> I LOVE the thumbprint that *AVIOLET* have on your pulse point...very unique and meaningful.

Thank you! :hugs: :hugs: :D
Aww I like your little idea for the zigzag, Wee Nut is adorable, and the little heart. So cute, and I like the location on your wrist :hugs:

*SuperKat*, LOL @ the tribal phase, that's funny!
So are you in the states too? That's a rare find on this forum, lol.

Hope you can get your hummingbird as soon as your hubby returns! I know how hard it is to have to wait!!

lol, I like that you've already chosen a song for your funeral, I think people who are that conscious of passing away are more grounded. I don't know if that makes sense, but we all can go at any time and it's important to live while you can and not think you have forever when you don't. I do love that song "I hope you dance", it's very very pretty!

Aww I like the idea of your kids drawing a picture and getting it inked! I even thought of doing that with one of my little cousins who idolizes me (heaven knows why, she's only 6), since her and her twin sister are the epitome of innocence and joy!



SuperKat said:


> Oh, and I *always* have that problem of looking for something like crazy...the sad part is, is that I have given up my search, then tattooed the best I could find, then AFTERWARDS I will randomly run into tons of pictures of what I was looking for done in a million different ways! Drives me batty!! lol

omg that would drive me crazy too!!!! lol

and that's so funny you mentioned deviantart!! I go there every time I start looking for a new tattoo, there are some great ideas there!
That one you found is beautiful!


----------



## Pyrrhic

The only thought I've had is a rib piece from shoulder all the way down to my hip of a vine of roses with three avalanche roses. One for me, one for my daughter and one for my son who I lost. Avalanche roses have a special meaning to me, and my daughter's second middle name is Rose.


----------



## SuperKat

*Aviolet*- haha I know, it's funny how people do that...almost feel like telling them that the muscles don't come with the tattoo, and either does the girl...hahaha. 

I _am_ in the states! I have noticed that most of the people on here are from overseas! I liveon the west coast...err, maybe northwest... in Northern Idaho (just moved here from California- had to get out of that place! lol). 

I know, it drives me insane to wait, it is like being so close, yet so far...I have the advantage of getting them for free obviously, but that only means I am at his mercy to get it done, I have to wait until he feels like doing it, lol...I think if I were to go to a different artist to get it done asap he would be insulted! LOL (I love his work so i wouldn't do that, but...still, lol).

Haha, yea, the OH thinks i am morbid when I talk about funeral stuff, lol. He insists that he is dying first so there is no reason for him to know what I want at mine, lol.

That's cute about your little cousin! It's funny when kids do that!

...deviant art is just awesome!!! love that site!!! hahaha, It is always my first go-to place for tattoo references!

*Pyrrhic- *I had to google avalanche roses to see what they were, I loooove white roses, they are actually my favorite!!! That would be a beautiful tattoo!!! Girls typically handle rib tattoos MUCH better than most guys too ;)


----------



## LunaBean

I have quite a few memorial tattoos (cus I have 6 angels)...I foolishly thought I wudn't have more than 4 :cry:

My most recent one, 2 mins after it was done

https://i55.tinypic.com/2dub9lf.jpg

Back when I only had 4, 2 pink flowers for Lily and Daisy, and 2 blue for Ethan and Matthew. I'm adding 2 for Kaitlyn and Cameron.

https://i46.tinypic.com/4f66x.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/qp45qh.jpg

The first one I got across my foot, it says 'As long as I'm living, my babies you'll be'

https://i49.tinypic.com/344cbj6.jpg


----------



## SuperKat

:hugs:Oh *Lunabean*!! I looooove your work!! SO beautiful!! :hugs:I am so very sorry for your losses :( :hugs::hugs::hugs: Those little feet print are so adorable!! All your tats are, the angel is beautiful! I love how bright those flowers are! And I LOVE that quote!! Did you come up with it yourself, or is it from a poem?


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks! I'm not a fan of coloured tattoos, I have about 25 other ones and only 2 with colour, but the flowers are still bright! 

It's a quote from a book called 'I'll love you forever' about a mummy singing to her baby, the whole quote is - "I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always, As long as I'm living, My baby you'll be' but I changed it to 'babies'!


----------



## RoxyRoo

I've always wanted this verse tattooed on me:

If someone we love is taken from us,
the way to have them live on is to never stop loving them,
Buildings burn, people die,
but real love is forever.

It's from the film, The Crow, but I've changed it slightly.

I think I'm going to have it on my back in script writing, and now it will hold a bigger meaning as it'll be for my angel baby. I will possibly incorprate some wings or foot prints into it. I'm not too sure yet x


----------



## SuperKat

*LunaBean-* Awww that's so cool!!! I cannot resist the colors!!! LOL I seriously try every time, I LOVE black and grey tattoos, they look beautiful...but then I see all those colors and I just can't resist!! LOL One day i will get one without color (this seriously is a goal of mine! LOL)

This is the tattoo I have for my kids, I am adding a hummingbird to the top for my angel baby. It still isn't finished (as you may be able to tell with the background, we stopped where it was at because I wasn't exactly sure how I wanted the background, if I wanted the dark shading to continue, or to add more to it, etc)...I'ave had some time to think on it though...still haven't completely decided...hahaha but I am thinking of either adding more stars, or flowers...or maybe just negetive space stars...bah! I guess i still have no idea!!! LOL (the dragonflies are for my boys, and the butterfly is for my daughter)

*RoxyRoo-* I haven't seen that movie in such a long time, great movie!! that would be a cool quote to have tattoed! I like your placement idea, and i think adding wings to it would be a great touch! (or footprints! i want to get some after seeing *LunaBeans*!) =)
 



Attached Files:







my leg.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## lynne192

my memorial tattoos are:

wings on my back for my little angels before my son
R on my wrist for my angel Ryan
DJ in heart over my heart

and currently designing my new tattoo for my pirncess casey aka Baby moon
getting a crest moon with an angel asleep on the tip, with casey written in the moon and her date, all black and white with shading and pink or purple wings, all my other tattoos are colour less.


----------



## SuperKat

*lynne192-* Those sound beautiful!! How big are your wings? The new tattoo you are designing sounds beautiful!!

*LunaBean-* I just read that Love You Forever story...oh my...what a tear jerker!!! I just texted my hubby telling him I wanted that whole thing tattooed on me, he said he ha done it before, i could see why it would be popular, it's beautiful! I love how you changed it up!
_"I'll love you forever,
I'll like you for always,
As long as I'm living
my baby you'll be."_


----------



## lynne192

my wings are tiny


----------



## Chocciebutton

.......a little ladybird would be cute...they flutter their wings, but then without seeing the other tattoos it might be a bit 'tacky'...lol


----------



## lynne192

did you have a nickname or special word when u were pregnant etc? i am getting the moon because we called casey baby moon


----------



## SuperKat

*lynne192-* Aww, cool! No, we didn't really have 1 thing we called the baby. I would refer to him/her as a barnacle, but barnacles aren't very cute...lol, I called it that mainly because of the way barnacles are...I dunno...lol. I also called him/her a little pea..we didn't have a name picked out either.

*Chocceibutton-* those are really cute!! It would go with what I have, it would have to be a really big one though to look proportional with what I have. that is a really cute idea though, I actually had a friend that got a little lady bug for each of her kids on her foot, it was super cute!


----------



## lynne192

emmm what about a cute little baby pea pod?

something like this but with wings or something??
https://www.pinatas.com/v/vspfiles/photos/153839-2T.jpg


----------



## SuperKat

omg that is adorable!!!! I was looking at peapods a while back and couldn't find anything! That is super cute!!! Thank you!


----------



## lynne192

anytime hope its helped :D


----------



## Chocciebutton

the ladybird could even have hearts instead of the usual spots? but then again........if you didnt know the sex of the baby this time, was it because it was 'earlier'? then you could have a smaller ladybird as it was tinier ...if you see what I am saying (not that it makes the loss any different, but could be a reason to make it smaller?) as this one was special in not knowing the sex. I think a little diddy ladybird would be really sweet, sort of thing I would have.


----------



## Chocciebutton

:hugs:ive just read the message back...I didnt mean it to sound quite like that! hope you get what I am trying to say.


----------



## aviolet

*SuperKat* - lol at having to "get out of that place"! I've only been to Cali once for a couple weeks, I enjoyed the visit, was in busy LA for the first week and then in some small college town that reminded me of home, I liked it in both areas. Never made it to Idaho though. I live in southern Wisconsin - and it's darn chilly here!!

LOL it is too bad you have to be at your OH's mercy, he would probably consider it a breach in loyalty if you went elsewhere :winkwink: but that would be so cool to have the tattoo done by your significant other.... losing a baby is hard enough, to be able to experience the giving and receiving of a tattoo in their memory with the one who shares in your loss, I think that's beautiful :hugs:

lol @ your OH being convinced he'll die first, such a lovely conversation, lol!

Your dragonflies and butterfly are soooooooo pretty!!! love the colors and stars!
*
To everyone *- I've read through all the posts and I love all the ideas and quotes, they are all so sweet and thoughtful and deep :hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

*Lynne192- *It definitely helped, thank you so much!!! 

*Chocciebutton-* Oh no worries!! I totally understood what you were saying!! I love the idea of the hearts instead of dots, that would be really cute!!! I lost the baby at 11w 5days, but the baby stopped growing at 9w4days, so I didn't know the gender >< My hubby was convinced that it was a girl, so I would be okay with leaning towards something a little more feminine. 

*Aviolet-* LOL, yea, there was just too much crime there, too busy, bad air...so on, lol. It is much slower here...but I am experiencing my first winter with snow...super exciting!!! I am loving it! All the Idaho natives seem to hate it, I wonder if I will end up hating it too, lol.

Yea- being at his mercy definitely sucks!! haha, but I'll admit I am a little impatient too, lol. 

hahaha, i know, such a wonderful conversation. he absolutely hates when I start talking about the death stuff..."ooh hunny, If I was going to die in a car crash, this would be a wonderful place to do it, look at hoe pretty it is over here!" lol. Does that make me morbid??:blush::haha: hahaha

Thank you!! I can't wait until it is done. I has been unfinished for a couple of years now! lol


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Hi Ladies,
I've just seen this post now! 
I want to get a joined memorial tattoo for my mum and my baby as I found out my baby's HB had stopped two years to the day my Mum was cremated. I was thinking of getting a flower (haven't decided which one yet) with two petals falling off. One petal for my Mum and one for my baby


----------



## grandbleu

Fooled_Heart said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've just seen this post now!
> I want to get a joined memorial tattoo for my mum and my baby as I found out my baby's HB had stopped two years to the day my Mum was cremated. I was thinking of getting a flower (haven't decided which one yet) with two petals falling off. One petal for my Mum and one for my baby

That's a beautiful idea! I love it...what's your favorite flower or the one that makes you think of your Mum and baby?


----------



## aviolet

*SuperKat*, I LOVE that you're excited about the snow!! Aww have a fun first winter before you become jaded by it! LOL So many people hate the snow (mostly the driving in it, the de-icing of car windows, etc) but I love it (mostly because I don't have a car! although walking to work in it sucks quite a bit). Hopefully you don't end up hating it too much ;) I always feel like a kid again when winter comes because I love to go sledding and I miss how when I was a kid me and my sister used to make huge snow forts!

LOL @ the death talk! that is too funny. It doesn't make you morbid, it makes you special :winkwink: my mom often thinks of ways she'll die and then she figures out whole elaborate scenarios in her head about how she'll make sure us kids aren't left with a lot of bills to pay and whatnot, lol.

*Fooled_Heart,* that sounds like an absolutely beautiful tribute, so fitting :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

Fooled_Heart said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've just seen this post now!
> I want to get a joined memorial tattoo for my mum and my baby as I found out my baby's HB had stopped two years to the day my Mum was cremated. I was thinking of getting a flower (haven't decided which one yet) with two petals falling off. One petal for my Mum and one for my baby

Love that idea!!! Before reading the part about the flower the first thing i pictured was a portrait of an angel holding an angel baby (i.e....your mom up above holding your baby until you meet up with them). I'm so sorry for both of your losses:hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> *SuperKat*, I LOVE that you're excited about the snow!! Aww have a fun first winter before you become jaded by it! LOL So many people hate the snow (mostly the driving in it, the de-icing of car windows, etc) but I love it (mostly because I don't have a car! although walking to work in it sucks quite a bit). Hopefully you don't end up hating it too much ;) I always feel like a kid again when winter comes because I love to go sledding and I miss how when I was a kid me and my sister used to make huge snow forts!
> 
> LOL @ the death talk! that is too funny. It doesn't make you morbid, it makes you special :winkwink: my mom often thinks of ways she'll die and then she figures out whole elaborate scenarios in her head about how she'll make sure us kids aren't left with a lot of bills to pay and whatnot, lol.

hahahaha, yea, unfortunately our snow is now all slushy...so much to learn about snowy weather. I suppose I was incredibly ignorant, I didn't realize this happened...hahaa. I never thought that it would start melting this soon! (it is in the 30s this week). I don't really have to drive in it either, my hubby does all the driving! (I need to learn how to drive in it though!!!) Forts sound awesome!!! I totally need to build one with the kids this weekend!!! I've never build one, and never thought about doing so until you mentioned it, so thank you for the fun weekend i'll have ahead!!! lol (the kids will love you too...no wonder why your niece idolizes you! ;) ..nothing better then a cool auntie!!!

Walking to work in the snow??? I give you props...I am trying to discover the technique to walking in the snow without sliding, and I am only walking to the corner to take the kids to the bus stop....I keep wondering if I should get some cleats or something...hahahaha (maybe i should just get a helmet...bahahahaha

Hahaha, yea, I like to think of myself as special too, teeheehee That is so funny about your mom!!! My hubby thinks I am just overly random, lol.:haha:


*to everyone-* I have to say, that I am enjoying everyone contributions to this thread!! I am enjoying the distraction from the sadness....you all are giving me happy thoughts! =) Thank you all!!!


----------



## aviolet

LOL yes snow does melt! funny. 
Awww so cool, have fun with your kiddies in the snow!!!! so glad i could give you the idea!! me and my sis had the coolest forts, we'd hollow out a big area in the yard and we'd make snow chairs and a tv, remote control, telephone, a refrigerator, bottles of milk to put in the fridge (LOL), etc, it was so much fun! And my dad always made HUGE snow animals - one year he made a horse big enough for us to ride on! (it didn't have legs, was just the upper body, otherwise it probably would've fallen apart!)
Definitely get shoes with good rubber soles!!!! and a helmet is a good idea too!! LOL I'm not looking forward to the ice, I can tell you that!


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> LOL yes snow does melt! funny.
> Awww so cool, have fun with your kiddies in the snow!!!! so glad i could give you the idea!! me and my sis had the coolest forts, we'd hollow out a big area in the yard and we'd make snow chairs and a tv, remote control, telephone, a refrigerator, bottles of milk to put in the fridge (LOL), etc, it was so much fun! And my dad always made HUGE snow animals - one year he made a horse big enough for us to ride on! (it didn't have legs, was just the upper body, otherwise it probably would've fallen apart!)
> Definitely get shoes with good rubber soles!!!! and a helmet is a good idea too!! LOL I'm not looking forward to the ice, I can tell you that!

LOL that sounds soooo awesome!!!! It seems like it would be fun to have snow around as a kid. I never had anything cool like that obviously since there is no snow in most of Cali...lol. Having all of the seasons is really nice too! (although, we got hit by some wierd system up here and winter came on rather dramatically, which from what I hear, is not the norm here). From what I understand, the weather here is usually fairly mild, last year they only got a grand totaly of 2ft of snow the entire winter. I didn't expect it to start melting this soon, I thought for sure it would be white for a while! There is no more snow on the trees =( It was so pretty!! lol. (We seriously have a massive slushy mess outside...so crazy to see that!! lol)

Yea, I need to get some good shoes for this weather...I am just wearing regular old sketcher sneakers...definitely not made for snow! LOL


----------



## August79

I will be getting a tribal style heart with wings on my chest for my miscarriage. I have two hearts already on my chest, the first one I got before I met my DF and got the other after. This one will represent our loss together. It will be red with pink accents and the wings will fade out to blue


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> LOL that sounds soooo awesome!!!! It seems like it would be fun to have snow around as a kid. I never had anything cool like that obviously since there is no snow in most of Cali...lol. Having all of the seasons is really nice too! (although, we got hit by some wierd system up here and winter came on rather dramatically, which from what I hear, is not the norm here). From what I understand, the weather here is usually fairly mild, last year they only got a grand totaly of 2ft of snow the entire winter. I didn't expect it to start melting this soon, I thought for sure it would be white for a while! There is no more snow on the trees =( It was so pretty!! lol. (We seriously have a massive slushy mess outside...so crazy to see that!! lol)
> 
> Yea, I need to get some good shoes for this weather...I am just wearing regular old sketcher sneakers...definitely not made for snow! LOL

Wow yeah that is pretty mild, probably the best kind of winter really... it can be overwhelming here the midwest with frequent huge snowfalls that cause so many to miss work and school because they can't travel through 8 ft of snow! (tho i loved it when i was in school of course! LOL) the slushy mess can be unpleasant though, lol, at least it's not deadly ice!! ugh that's horrible stuff.
lol nope sneakers are not winterwear! haha

*August79,* your tattoo/the colors sound beautiful!


----------



## August79

aviolet said:


> *August79,* your tattoo/the colors sound beautiful!


Thanks. My regular tattoo has sketched up some ideas and they are all good. I'm not sure which one I should choose... I wish I could up load her sketches for opinions lol Though as ya'll have mentioned it'll come down to the one that "suits" me the most


----------



## aviolet

yep, give it some time and I bet one will jump off the page as being "the one"! :D


----------



## SuperKat

*Aviolet- *LOL! I know! I definitely need to get myself some better shoes, just for the mere fact that I am tired of the bottom of my pants always being wet!! hahaha That is crazy...8ft of snow??? That is what I would call too much of a good thing...hahaha. Well...I guess it _would_ make forts easier to build!! LOL Hitting that black ice scares me!!



August79 said:


> I will be getting a tribal style heart with wings on my chest for my miscarriage. I have two hearts already on my chest, the first one I got before I met my DF and got the other after. This one will represent our loss together. It will be red with pink accents and the wings will fade out to blue

That sounds sooo pretty!! I actually thought about getting something similar as a chest plate! ...I haven't committed to it yet, I have too many other pieces I need to finish first!


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> *Aviolet- *LOL! I know! I definitely need to get myself some better shoes, just for the mere fact that I am tired of the bottom of my pants always being wet!! hahaha That is crazy...8ft of snow??? That is what I would call too much of a good thing...hahaha. Well...I guess it _would_ make forts easier to build!! LOL Hitting that black ice scares me!!!

lol! Yes, mark that down for your Christmas list - SNOW BOOTS! haha yeah we get craaaaazy snowfalls, it is "too much of a good thing" sometimes! LOL it's great when you're a kid, not so much fun when you're an adult and don't get unlimited time to play in it! 

So I have decided I want to get the lyrics "We can dance until we die" straight across my lower abdomen, like right above where my bikini would come, so I want it as low as it can go. I basically drew on my body all night and looked in the mirror to test out how it would look to be inked in all different spots and I just didn't like anything except that one spot. Seemed like all the places looked better without the ink on them than with it, and that one spot was the only place that looked better for being inked. So i'm 99% sure that's where I'll put it (the guy i'm seeing has already expressed that he loves my stomach and doesn't want anything to cover it up, but this is soooo low I don't really think it's a big deal, and i don't care what he thinks about this anyway LOL I mean because of its importance to me :winkwink: ) and I still want the other lyric 'Don't ever look back' on the back of my neck. so now i just have to figure out the font/handwriting and if I'm going to incorporate the bubbles at all. the words are so meaningful but I'd rather they not look boring, basic black is usually elegant, but I'm not sure that's the look I want.


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> ]
> lol! Yes, mark that down for your Christmas list - SNOW BOOTS! haha yeah we get craaaaazy snowfalls, it is "too much of a good thing" sometimes! LOL it's great when you're a kid, not so much fun when you're an adult and don't get unlimited time to play in it!
> 
> So I have decided I want to get the lyrics "We can dance until we die" straight across my lower abdomen, like right above where my bikini would come, so I want it as low as it can go. I basically drew on my body all night and looked in the mirror to test out how it would look to be inked in all different spots and I just didn't like anything except that one spot. Seemed like all the places looked better without the ink on them than with it, and that one spot was the only place that looked better for being inked. So i'm 99% sure that's where I'll put it (the guy i'm seeing has already expressed that he loves my stomach and doesn't want anything to cover it up, but this is soooo low I don't really think it's a big deal, and i don't care what he thinks about this anyway LOL I mean because of its importance to me :winkwink: ) and I still want the other lyric 'Don't ever look back' on the back of my neck. so now i just have to figure out the font/handwriting and if I'm going to incorporate the bubbles at all. the words are so meaningful but I'd rather they not look boring, basic black is usually elegant, but I'm not sure that's the look I want.

LOL! I definitely need to add that to my christmas list!! (If I wait that long!! I heard it is super icey out there today, yuck! Thank goodness I don't have to go anywhere! lol We stocked up on food so I can be a bum at home for the rest of the week until DH gets home, lol.

I really love the placement idea for the quote you are getting, and that quote is perfect!!! If I ever put anything there it would have to be AFTER plastic surgery, after 3 c-sections and a 90lb wweight gain with my- I'd have to lift up the skin for anyone to see a tattoo there! lol (way TMI, I know...I thought you'd appreciate the visual though :haha::haha::haha:). It's always been my plan to do "repair" work on my body when I finish having kids, lol. I would eventuaklly like to get a rib shot, but again...after plastic surgery! Yours is going to look super cute!! I love the 'never look back' on your neck too!!! I want something on my neck, I just can't ever figure out what to get. I have always wanted to get an Irish related tattoo since my family is from Ireland, I just can't figure out what to get...all of the things I can find have been done so many times, I am having a hard time thinking up something original (which is what I LOVE about all of yours!). I haven't thought too seriously about it becasue there are a million other things I need to finish!

Have you checked out Dafont.com? It is a website with fonts, but they have tons, and are free, and you can preview what you want tattooed. Might be a fun way to find a font you like!


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> LOL! I definitely need to add that to my christmas list!! (If I wait that long!! I heard it is super icey out there today, yuck! Thank goodness I don't have to go anywhere! lol We stocked up on food so I can be a bum at home for the rest of the week until DH gets home, lol.
> 
> I really love the placement idea for the quote you are getting, and that quote is perfect!!! If I ever put anything there it would have to be AFTER plastic surgery, after 3 c-sections and a 90lb wweight gain with my- I'd have to lift up the skin for anyone to see a tattoo there! lol (way TMI, I know...I thought you'd appreciate the visual though :haha::haha::haha:). It's always been my plan to do "repair" work on my body when I finish having kids, lol. I would eventuaklly like to get a rib shot, but again...after plastic surgery! Yours is going to look super cute!! I love the 'never look back' on your neck too!!! I want something on my neck, I just can't ever figure out what to get. I have always wanted to get an Irish related tattoo since my family is from Ireland, I just can't figure out what to get...all of the things I can find have been done so many times, I am having a hard time thinking up something original (which is what I LOVE about all of yours!). I haven't thought too seriously about it becasue there are a million other things I need to finish!
> 
> Have you checked out Dafont.com? It is a website with fonts, but they have tons, and are free, and you can preview what you want tattooed. Might be a fun way to find a font you like!

LOL @ stocking up on food and being a bum, that sounds like a good plan! It's sooo cold today but no ice or snow thankfully. But all the talk I've read lately of people eating ice cream has me wanting to walk to the store in the icy cold to get icy ice cream to eat!! LOL

LOL thanks for the visual!! :winkwink: My mom had a tummy tuck post children, it's made her feel so good about herself! unfortunately when she got it done it meant they had to cut off part of the tattoo she had on her hip (OUCH! @ the thought of anything being CUT OFF, LOL).

I was looking in the mirror last night trying to figure out how to place the quote on my neck and I realized just how difficult it is to see anything back there, LOL, so I guess that lyric is very fitting for that spot! I couldn't "look back" without at least 2 mirrors and a good twist of my head!!

Aww I like the Irish idea! We always say our family is from Ireland but we don't know (ROFL, we're probably Scottish, but I like Ireland more! haha) but I know what you mean about trying to find something along those lines without it being too overdone.

You and I are on the same wave length once again! I go to dafont.com as well for tattoo fonts!! I went there a couple weeks ago and seriously no joke the FIRST font on the front page was titled "Justice" !!!! I'd like to say that was a sign from my baby.. but the font, though very nice, was not what I wanted, lol. Still, pretty cool :D


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> LOL! I definitely need to add that to my christmas list!! (If I wait that long!! I heard it is super icey out there today, yuck! Thank goodness I don't have to go anywhere! lol We stocked up on food so I can be a bum at home for the rest of the week until DH gets home, lol.
> 
> I really love the placement idea for the quote you are getting, and that quote is perfect!!! If I ever put anything there it would have to be AFTER plastic surgery, after 3 c-sections and a 90lb wweight gain with my- I'd have to lift up the skin for anyone to see a tattoo there! lol (way TMI, I know...I thought you'd appreciate the visual though :haha::haha::haha:). It's always been my plan to do "repair" work on my body when I finish having kids, lol. I would eventuaklly like to get a rib shot, but again...after plastic surgery! Yours is going to look super cute!! I love the 'never look back' on your neck too!!! I want something on my neck, I just can't ever figure out what to get. I have always wanted to get an Irish related tattoo since my family is from Ireland, I just can't figure out what to get...all of the things I can find have been done so many times, I am having a hard time thinking up something original (which is what I LOVE about all of yours!). I haven't thought too seriously about it becasue there are a million other things I need to finish!
> 
> Have you checked out Dafont.com? It is a website with fonts, but they have tons, and are free, and you can preview what you want tattooed. Might be a fun way to find a font you like!
> 
> LOL @ stocking up on food and being a bum, that sounds like a good plan! It's sooo cold today but no ice or snow thankfully. But all the talk I've read lately of people eating ice cream has me wanting to walk to the store in the icy cold to get icy ice cream to eat!! LOL
> 
> LOL thanks for the visual!! :winkwink: My mom had a tummy tuck post children, it's made her feel so good about herself! unfortunately when she got it done it meant they had to cut off part of the tattoo she had on her hip (OUCH! @ the thought of anything being CUT OFF, LOL).
> 
> I was looking in the mirror last night trying to figure out how to place the quote on my neck and I realized just how difficult it is to see anything back there, LOL, so I guess that lyric is very fitting for that spot! I couldn't "look back" without at least 2 mirrors and a good twist of my head!!
> 
> Aww I like the Irish idea! We always say our family is from Ireland but we don't know (ROFL, we're probably Scottish, but I like Ireland more! haha) but I know what you mean about trying to find something along those lines without it being too overdone.
> 
> You and I are on the same wave length once again! I go to dafont.com as well for tattoo fonts!! I went there a couple weeks ago and seriously no joke the FIRST font on the front page was titled "Justice" !!!! I'd like to say that was a sign from my baby.. but the font, though very nice, was not what I wanted, lol. Still, pretty cool :DClick to expand...

LOL that is so funny about dafont!!!! Going through there can get overwhelming. I do a bit of graphic design on the side (not seriously, mostly for fun or for trade work), but I go on there sometimes looking for fonts for things, once I go on, it is hard to get off! LOL I spend forever there browsing fonts and installing them, hahaha.

Once again, LOL @ the Irish/Scottish thing! It really is hard to know for sure- I have some story tellers in my family, lol. I have some norweigan too somewhere! Not really sure what else is there!

My sister did the tummy tuck thing and felt better afterwards...my mom on the other hand had 7 kids, and didn't get a single stretch mark. Talk about luck. I certainly didn't get her genes, unfortunately! I have a butterfly tattoo in the bikini zone...well, it used to look like a butterfly, it now looks like a butterfly that's been run over a few times...I am hopeful that they can take the whole thing off! Screw laser surgery! Ha! LOL

I love the quote you are getting on the back of your neck, it seriouslty is perfect! hahaha I love when you are just able to find that perfect spot for something!!! I have so many pieces I want to get...it is a matter of finding how I want them done, and waiting on the hubby of course...LOL. Do you have a shop you stick to out there? We have a lot of loyal customers, but we also get a collectors (people that go all over the place for the work) once in a while.


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> LOL that is so funny about dafont!!!! Going through there can get overwhelming. I do a bit of graphic design on the side (not seriously, mostly for fun or for trade work), but I go on there sometimes looking for fonts for things, once I go on, it is hard to get off! LOL I spend forever there browsing fonts and installing them, hahaha.
> 
> Once again, LOL @ the Irish/Scottish thing! It really is hard to know for sure- I have some story tellers in my family, lol. I have some norweigan too somewhere! Not really sure what else is there!
> 
> My sister did the tummy tuck thing and felt better afterwards...my mom on the other hand had 7 kids, and didn't get a single stretch mark. Talk about luck. I certainly didn't get her genes, unfortunately! I have a butterfly tattoo in the bikini zone...well, it used to look like a butterfly, it now looks like a butterfly that's been run over a few times...I am hopeful that they can take the whole thing off! Screw laser surgery! Ha! LOL
> 
> I love the quote you are getting on the back of your neck, it seriouslty is perfect! hahaha I love when you are just able to find that perfect spot for something!!! I have so many pieces I want to get...it is a matter of finding how I want them done, and waiting on the hubby of course...LOL. Do you have a shop you stick to out there? We have a lot of loyal customers, but we also get a collectors (people that go all over the place for the work) once in a while.

I did graphic design too! Lots of it for many years!! In the last 2 years I've fallen away from it, but it used to be my main artistic outlet! I only did a little bit of it for money, I found creating art on demand took away the "art" part of it for me since I wasn't always inspired, so I mostly did it for fun. And that website is a gold mine for fonts!!

I think we've got mostly German and Irish/Scottish, but we got some mutt in us that I'm not sure of. Like you say - storytellers! haha You never really know. 

Wow! Your mom is luckkkyyyy! That's amazing. but aww lol @ at your poor run-over butterfly! :hugs: I was thinking about the placement of mine and wondering if I was going to get the speech from my family or whomever about it being in a bad place if I have more children. But I don't actually plan on having kids in the future (I would love to adopt if anything. my angel was a gift unplanned, and if it happens again then that's fate, but otherwise I hope my future hubby and I can just give love to someone who's already here and without a family) so I'm not concerned about getting tattooed down there. It's basically the same thing with all my other tattoos and people saying "do you really want to be 80 and having all those tattoos all wrinkly" or whatever the argument is with age. Age is irrelevant, all we have is now, and I'm not hurting my body by putting meaningful artwork on it :flower:

It is hard when you want so many pieces and can't decide how you want them or where to put them! I do have a shop I go to, I went there for my first 2 tattoos, but then attempted the back tattoo somewhere else - afterward I came back to the shop and had it reworked (but a different guy did it than the one who did my first two since I didn't care for him), my 4th I got done in Hollywood - paid a pretty penny to get my own hollywood star :winkwink: I SOOOO did not take good care of it while healing, so it's kinda wrong looking now, lol, but i don't want to fix it, I think it represents my crazy time in CA just fine! when I got my thumbprint done I went back to the same place I got the other 3 and had a new guy once again - but I LOVE THIS GUY! He was soooo amazing, he understood just what i wanted and that it was extremely important and he was a veteran so he knew what he was doing, so from now on any tattoos I get in this city I'm going to him for! Definite loyalty! That said, I am someone who if I did a lot of traveling would be getting a tattoo every where I went, LOL. It's probably better that I don't have the money to do that :blush:


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> LOL that is so funny about dafont!!!! Going through there can get overwhelming. I do a bit of graphic design on the side (not seriously, mostly for fun or for trade work), but I go on there sometimes looking for fonts for things, once I go on, it is hard to get off! LOL I spend forever there browsing fonts and installing them, hahaha.
> 
> Once again, LOL @ the Irish/Scottish thing! It really is hard to know for sure- I have some story tellers in my family, lol. I have some norweigan too somewhere! Not really sure what else is there!
> 
> My sister did the tummy tuck thing and felt better afterwards...my mom on the other hand had 7 kids, and didn't get a single stretch mark. Talk about luck. I certainly didn't get her genes, unfortunately! I have a butterfly tattoo in the bikini zone...well, it used to look like a butterfly, it now looks like a butterfly that's been run over a few times...I am hopeful that they can take the whole thing off! Screw laser surgery! Ha! LOL
> 
> I love the quote you are getting on the back of your neck, it seriouslty is perfect! hahaha I love when you are just able to find that perfect spot for something!!! I have so many pieces I want to get...it is a matter of finding how I want them done, and waiting on the hubby of course...LOL. Do you have a shop you stick to out there? We have a lot of loyal customers, but we also get a collectors (people that go all over the place for the work) once in a while.
> 
> I did graphic design too! Lots of it for many years!! In the last 2 years I've fallen away from it, but it used to be my main artistic outlet! I only did a little bit of it for money, I found creating art on demand took away the "art" part of it for me since I wasn't always inspired, so I mostly did it for fun. And that website is a gold mine for fonts!!
> 
> I think we've got mostly German and Irish/Scottish, but we got some mutt in us that I'm not sure of. Like you say - storytellers! haha You never really know.
> 
> Wow! Your mom is luckkkyyyy! That's amazing. but aww lol @ at your poor run-over butterfly! :hugs: I was thinking about the placement of mine and wondering if I was going to get the speech from my family or whomever about it being in a bad place if I have more children. But I don't actually plan on having kids in the future (I would love to adopt if anything. my angel was a gift unplanned, and if it happens again then that's fate, but otherwise I hope my future hubby and I can just give love to someone who's already here and without a family) so I'm not concerned about getting tattooed down there. It's basically the same thing with all my other tattoos and people saying "do you really want to be 80 and having all those tattoos all wrinkly" or whatever the argument is with age. Age is irrelevant, all we have is now, and I'm not hurting my body by putting meaningful artwork on it :flower:
> 
> It is hard when you want so many pieces and can't decide how you want them or where to put them! I do have a shop I go to, I went there for my first 2 tattoos, but then attempted the back tattoo somewhere else - afterward I came back to the shop and had it reworked (but a different guy did it than the one who did my first two since I didn't care for him), my 4th I got done in Hollywood - paid a pretty penny to get my own hollywood star :winkwink: I SOOOO did not take good care of it while healing, so it's kinda wrong looking now, lol, but i don't want to fix it, I think it represents my crazy time in CA just fine! when I got my thumbprint done I went back to the same place I got the other 3 and had a new guy once again - but I LOVE THIS GUY! He was soooo amazing, he understood just what i wanted and that it was extremely important and he was a veteran so he knew what he was doing, so from now on any tattoos I get in this city I'm going to him for! Definite loyalty! That said, I am someone who if I did a lot of traveling would be getting a tattoo every where I went, LOL. It's probably better that I don't have the money to do that :blush:Click to expand...

LOL, that is so funny!!!! My sister does graphic art professionally, she works for the schools and does that kind of stuff. Mine is totally more like designing logos and flyers and building websites, etc. I've gotten some cool stuff out of doing it!! (All services) I went to school for psychology though (that's what my degree is in). There are sooo many things I want to do career wise, I could easily be in school forever! lol

I know! My mom got super lucky! Yea, my butterfly makes me laugh! Luckily it was a total impulse tattoo...i got it back when me and my hubby first got together, it was actually the first one I got I think? ...I'm not sure...i think it is though? Oh well...there is absolutely nothing original about it at all..haha. Seems crazy to me that I let him tattoo me back then, I don't even think I saw any of his work, i didn't know anything about tattoos...he just said he did them, so i asked him to give me one! LOL insane. 

That is so cool about the adoption thing!!! I always pictured myself doing that when my guys grew up, or doing foster care or something. It would be hard to have kids in and out though with the foster care thing...I dunno. My brother adopted his daughter, she is such a doll, and it is bizarre how much she looks like her brother! (Whom she obviously isn't related to by blood). 

I have that argument with people all the time about how gross i'll look when I am old with all my tattoos...My thoughts are that when I am that old I am already going to look bad, saggy skin is saggy skin, colored or uncolored it is still going to look bad. lol. We only get one shot at life, might as well live it the way we want and not plan for how we will look when we are 80...how silly is that? It just seems like such a silly argument to make, and a silly reason to not get tattoos.

That's cool that you found an artist you like! It is really hard to find one that actually listens to what you are telling them. I have heard so many of them with the "you'll get what I wana give you" attitude, so bizarre to me! I am always blown away to see people come into the shop to get something fixed, then hear the story about how they ended up with the one they needed fixing...Usually it was someone they knew that did it cheap, lol. But not always...you'll see that a lot at the tattoo conventions, people will come up for a quote without even looking through the books, i *always* encourage the customers to look at the artists work to make sure they like their style before chosing who they want to go with. Did you get you hollywood tattoo by any famous shops? I know Kat Von Ds shop is insanely expensive. Her work really isn't worth what she charges either, if i ever wanted to get an insanely expensive piece and could afford the travel, I would go to this guy in poland- his work is insane https://www.9th-circle.pl/en/tattoo-artists/victor-portugal/ Nikko Hurtado https://www.nikkohurtado.com/index.php is really amazing too, his color portraits are insane!


----------



## tryforbaby2

2 weeks after I lost our baby I got this tattoo. Its means purity and fertilty.

Funny since I was getting this tattoo for a reason that it did not hurt as opposed to my other one?......lol
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wow, you ladies have some beautiful tattoos!!!!


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> LOL, that is so funny!!!! My sister does graphic art professionally, she works for the schools and does that kind of stuff. Mine is totally more like designing logos and flyers and building websites, etc. I've gotten some cool stuff out of doing it!! (All services) I went to school for psychology though (that's what my degree is in). There are sooo many things I want to do career wise, I could easily be in school forever! lol
> 
> I know! My mom got super lucky! Yea, my butterfly makes me laugh! Luckily it was a total impulse tattoo...i got it back when me and my hubby first got together, it was actually the first one I got I think? ...I'm not sure...i think it is though? Oh well...there is absolutely nothing original about it at all..haha. Seems crazy to me that I let him tattoo me back then, I don't even think I saw any of his work, i didn't know anything about tattoos...he just said he did them, so i asked him to give me one! LOL insane.
> 
> That is so cool about the adoption thing!!! I always pictured myself doing that when my guys grew up, or doing foster care or something. It would be hard to have kids in and out though with the foster care thing...I dunno. My brother adopted his daughter, she is such a doll, and it is bizarre how much she looks like her brother! (Whom she obviously isn't related to by blood).
> 
> I have that argument with people all the time about how gross i'll look when I am old with all my tattoos...My thoughts are that when I am that old I am already going to look bad, saggy skin is saggy skin, colored or uncolored it is still going to look bad. lol. We only get one shot at life, might as well live it the way we want and not plan for how we will look when we are 80...how silly is that? It just seems like such a silly argument to make, and a silly reason to not get tattoos.
> 
> That's cool that you found an artist you like! It is really hard to find one that actually listens to what you are telling them. I have heard so many of them with the "you'll get what I wana give you" attitude, so bizarre to me! I am always blown away to see people come into the shop to get something fixed, then hear the story about how they ended up with the one they needed fixing...Usually it was someone they knew that did it cheap, lol. But not always...you'll see that a lot at the tattoo conventions, people will come up for a quote without even looking through the books, i *always* encourage the customers to look at the artists work to make sure they like their style before chosing who they want to go with. Did you get you hollywood tattoo by any famous shops? I know Kat Von Ds shop is insanely expensive. Her work really isn't worth what she charges either, if i ever wanted to get an insanely expensive piece and could afford the travel, I would go to this guy in poland- his work is insane https://www.9th-circle.pl/en/tattoo-artists/victor-portugal/ Nikko Hurtado https://www.nikkohurtado.com/index.php is really amazing too, his color portraits are insane!

That's really cool about the graphic art - I don't think I could do logos, my creativity is limited in that respect. I could probably do a few commercial things and flyers, but mostly I just love to play with photographs - blend them together, retouch them, etc. 
Aw that's great you have so many aspirations and having gone to school for psychology. I'm starting a degree in counseling next year, I'm really excited about it.

LOL that's funny that you're not even sure if it was your first tattoo!! and LOL again that you'd just let him tattoo you so spur of the moment! That's a free spirit if I ever heard of one!

I've thought about the foster care thing too, but yeah it would be very hard having the kids come and go like that. Awww so happy for your brother! That's really sweet.

lol, I agree with your take on the old age thing, definitely! And it is a pretty poor argument for other people to make. I recently got a new job and my supervisor has made it clear that he wants all my tattoos to remain covered up (well, obviously the one on my wrist will still show!) but then he admitted that he wishes he could get some (!) but at the end of the day "people judge too fast" based on outward appearance.... imo if a person is going to judge me harshly for these images which all hold beautiful meaning then they aren't worth my time anyway, and who I am is more important than money or a job. it's sad he doesn't see it that way.

yeah it's good you encourage people to actually look up an artist's work to make sure it's the right style. it really is so important. I didn't go to anyone famous in Hollywood, I was just on Hollywood Blvd and saw a little shop and thought OMG I WANT A TATTOO NOW! lol I didn't even know what I wanted, and all the artists were standing outside the shop trying to coax people to come in and get inked. (that was kind of annoying). at first I blew them off and kept walking, but then after a few minutes it hit me what I wanted was a little star, so i went back, and dude was all excited to make money, i saw dollar signs in his eyes, but i was so not caring at that time about spending money, so just told him he wouldn't be getting a tip, lol. dude wasn't a bad artist, but he was clearly not a "real" artist, just in it for the cash. Knowing all of this you'd think I'd just gone elsewhere but like I said I just wanted it and I knew the place was at least clean (not a dingy tattoo place) so I settled and ended up not taking care of it at all afterward, lol. it still means a lot to me and represents that trip perfectly but I wouldn't recommend anyone else doing that!
OOOH i love those artists you linked to! Those are so cool. Before I went to Europe for a couple weeks (this was in like 2008) I googled around for tattoo artists in Paris, Dublin, and Germany, found so many great artists, but never had the opportunity to stop in and get anything done.


----------



## aviolet

tryforbaby2 said:


> 2 weeks after I lost our baby I got this tattoo. Its means purity and fertilty.
> 
> Funny since I was getting this tattoo for a reason that it did not hurt as opposed to my other one?......lol

That is so pretty :hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

tryforbaby2 said:


> 2 weeks after I lost our baby I got this tattoo. Its means purity and fertilty.
> 
> Funny since I was getting this tattoo for a reason that it did not hurt as opposed to my other one?......lol

That is beautiful!!!! I love those flowers, and the filigree around it, ah, simply beautiful!!!


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> LOL, that is so funny!!!! My sister does graphic art professionally, she works for the schools and does that kind of stuff. Mine is totally more like designing logos and flyers and building websites, etc. I've gotten some cool stuff out of doing it!! (All services) I went to school for psychology though (that's what my degree is in). There are sooo many things I want to do career wise, I could easily be in school forever! lol
> 
> I know! My mom got super lucky! Yea, my butterfly makes me laugh! Luckily it was a total impulse tattoo...i got it back when me and my hubby first got together, it was actually the first one I got I think? ...I'm not sure...i think it is though? Oh well...there is absolutely nothing original about it at all..haha. Seems crazy to me that I let him tattoo me back then, I don't even think I saw any of his work, i didn't know anything about tattoos...he just said he did them, so i asked him to give me one! LOL insane.
> 
> That is so cool about the adoption thing!!! I always pictured myself doing that when my guys grew up, or doing foster care or something. It would be hard to have kids in and out though with the foster care thing...I dunno. My brother adopted his daughter, she is such a doll, and it is bizarre how much she looks like her brother! (Whom she obviously isn't related to by blood).
> 
> I have that argument with people all the time about how gross i'll look when I am old with all my tattoos...My thoughts are that when I am that old I am already going to look bad, saggy skin is saggy skin, colored or uncolored it is still going to look bad. lol. We only get one shot at life, might as well live it the way we want and not plan for how we will look when we are 80...how silly is that? It just seems like such a silly argument to make, and a silly reason to not get tattoos.
> 
> That's cool that you found an artist you like! It is really hard to find one that actually listens to what you are telling them. I have heard so many of them with the "you'll get what I wana give you" attitude, so bizarre to me! I am always blown away to see people come into the shop to get something fixed, then hear the story about how they ended up with the one they needed fixing...Usually it was someone they knew that did it cheap, lol. But not always...you'll see that a lot at the tattoo conventions, people will come up for a quote without even looking through the books, i *always* encourage the customers to look at the artists work to make sure they like their style before chosing who they want to go with. Did you get you hollywood tattoo by any famous shops? I know Kat Von Ds shop is insanely expensive. Her work really isn't worth what she charges either, if i ever wanted to get an insanely expensive piece and could afford the travel, I would go to this guy in poland- his work is insane https://www.9th-circle.pl/en/tattoo-artists/victor-portugal/ Nikko Hurtado https://www.nikkohurtado.com/index.php is really amazing too, his color portraits are insane!
> 
> That's really cool about the graphic art - I don't think I could do logos, my creativity is limited in that respect. I could probably do a few commercial things and flyers, but mostly I just love to play with photographs - blend them together, retouch them, etc.
> Aw that's great you have so many aspirations and having gone to school for psychology. I'm starting a degree in counseling next year, I'm really excited about it.
> 
> LOL that's funny that you're not even sure if it was your first tattoo!! and LOL again that you'd just let him tattoo you so spur of the moment! That's a free spirit if I ever heard of one!
> 
> I've thought about the foster care thing too, but yeah it would be very hard having the kids come and go like that. Awww so happy for your brother! That's really sweet.
> 
> lol, I agree with your take on the old age thing, definitely! And it is a pretty poor argument for other people to make. I recently got a new job and my supervisor has made it clear that he wants all my tattoos to remain covered up (well, obviously the one on my wrist will still show!) but then he admitted that he wishes he could get some (!) but at the end of the day "people judge too fast" based on outward appearance.... imo if a person is going to judge me harshly for these images which all hold beautiful meaning then they aren't worth my time anyway, and who I am is more important than money or a job. it's sad he doesn't see it that way.
> 
> yeah it's good you encourage people to actually look up an artist's work to make sure it's the right style. it really is so important. I didn't go to anyone famous in Hollywood, I was just on Hollywood Blvd and saw a little shop and thought OMG I WANT A TATTOO NOW! lol I didn't even know what I wanted, and all the artists were standing outside the shop trying to coax people to come in and get inked. (that was kind of annoying). at first I blew them off and kept walking, but then after a few minutes it hit me what I wanted was a little star, so i went back, and dude was all excited to make money, i saw dollar signs in his eyes, but i was so not caring at that time about spending money, so just told him he wouldn't be getting a tip, lol. dude wasn't a bad artist, but he was clearly not a "real" artist, just in it for the cash. Knowing all of this you'd think I'd just gone elsewhere but like I said I just wanted it and I knew the place was at least clean (not a dingy tattoo place) so I settled and ended up not taking care of it at all afterward, lol. it still means a lot to me and represents that trip perfectly but I wouldn't recommend anyone else doing that!
> OOOH i love those artists you linked to! Those are so cool. Before I went to Europe for a couple weeks (this was in like 2008) I googled around for tattoo artists in Paris, Dublin, and Germany, found so many great artists, but never had the opportunity to stop in and get anything done.Click to expand...

Yea, I have fun doing the logo thing..sometimes. It depends- I like it when I have more freedom to do what i want. I could never do it professionally! I have a lot of fun playing with pictures! (Here is a link of a picture I modified, it is of my hubby, he wanted a scary pic of himself where he looked like a vampire, hahaha, It is gross- so don't look if you don't like blood ;) https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh260/kstorts_photos/untitled1.jpg. that's exciting about the degree you are going for!!! I loved being a counselor!! (I used to be a counselor/case manager for heroin addicts). It is pretty rewarding. I've thought about going back for my masters so i could do private therapy...I need to pay off my BA first though! :dohh:

LOL yea, free spirit or just impulsive, I'm not sure which! hahaha My first 3 tattoos were like that! I wished I wouldn't have been so impulsive, but there are great memories attached, so i suppose those make them worth it! lol

I really wish tattoos were more acceptable. It is getting there...I would imagine it is less accepted where you are at, in CA it is a lot more common. (And i actually see it a lot here in Idaho, surprisingly). I actually have a physicians assistant trying to create a job for me working with the homeless population here, and he was really excited about the tattoos I have, he feels that it would make the people feel more comfortable around me due to the mentality that tattooed people are generally less judgemental, lol. It is funny to be getting a job i didn't even ask for because of tattoos! haha (It isn't just because of the tattoos of course, but the is help me, which is funny, seems so backwards!). It helped with my patients too though- they liked that I had tattoos. 

That's crazy about the artists acting like car salesman outside a tattoo shop! That would totally turn me off!!! I would think it makes them look super bad too, a desperate artist is never a good thing! LOL 

That would be awesome to get out of the US, I'd love to travel someday!! 

I just got a kitty today to help distract me from all the miscarriage stuff. Perfect distraction, she is super sweet too! I haven't had a pet in years!


----------



## August79

I took some tracing paper to work on colors from her sketch. I'm thinking this will be my tattoo. It's hard to pick up on all the colors but that is pink in the accent and then fading out to light blue on the wings
 



Attached Files:







Possible tattoo.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## SuperKat

August79 said:


> I took some tracing paper to work on colors from her sketch. I'm thinking this will be my tattoo. It's hard to pick up on all the colors but that is pink in the accent and then fading out to light blue on the wings

That is beautiful!! I love it!!! where are you going to put it?


----------



## August79

SuperKat said:


> That is beautiful!! I love it!!! where are you going to put it?


It's going on my chest. I never thought about placing a tattoo there but it seems appropriate that it be near my heart


----------



## brittpanzone

my fiance has one from his first misarriage with his ex. it's a beautiful design he came up with on his own... an arm reaching out of a broken heart, holding a newborn baby. he's planning on another from their second miscarriage..... but he doesn't know what to do for her yet either (his ex only recently confessed about having one a few days after she left him, both of them are very broken about it right now.) they didn't know the sex of the babies, but named them Haley and Marcy. We believe I may have had at least one miscarriage as well, so he is planning something for that as well......... Good luck on your designs. My thoughts are with you and all the little ones you've lost in your life. *hugs*


----------



## SuperKat

August79 said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> That is beautiful!! I love it!!! where are you going to put it?
> 
> 
> It's going on my chest. I never thought about placing a tattoo there but it seems appropriate that it be near my heartClick to expand...

I agree, that sounds like a great place for it!!!


----------



## SuperKat

brittpanzone said:


> my fiance has one from his first misarriage with his ex. it's a beautiful design he came up with on his own... an arm reaching out of a broken heart, holding a newborn baby. he's planning on another from their second miscarriage..... but he doesn't know what to do for her yet either (his ex only recently confessed about having one a few days after she left him, both of them are very broken about it right now.) they didn't know the sex of the babies, but named them Haley and Marcy. We believe I may have had at least one miscarriage as well, so he is planning something for that as well......... Good luck on your designs. My thoughts are with you and all the little ones you've lost in your life. *hugs*



:hugs:I'm sorry for both your loss and your OH losses!:hugs: His tattoo sounds really cool! I love the concept of it!


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> Yea, I have fun doing the logo thing..sometimes. It depends- I like it when I have more freedom to do what i want. I could never do it professionally! I have a lot of fun playing with pictures! (Here is a link of a picture I modified, it is of my hubby, he wanted a scary pic of himself where he looked like a vampire, hahaha, It is gross- so don't look if you don't like blood ;) https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh260/kstorts_photos/untitled1.jpg. that's exciting about the degree you are going for!!! I loved being a counselor!! (I used to be a counselor/case manager for heroin addicts). It is pretty rewarding. I've thought about going back for my masters so i could do private therapy...I need to pay off my BA first though! :dohh:
> 
> LOL yea, free spirit or just impulsive, I'm not sure which! hahaha My first 3 tattoos were like that! I wished I wouldn't have been so impulsive, but there are great memories attached, so i suppose those make them worth it! lol
> 
> I really wish tattoos were more acceptable. It is getting there...I would imagine it is less accepted where you are at, in CA it is a lot more common. (And i actually see it a lot here in Idaho, surprisingly). I actually have a physicians assistant trying to create a job for me working with the homeless population here, and he was really excited about the tattoos I have, he feels that it would make the people feel more comfortable around me due to the mentality that tattooed people are generally less judgemental, lol. It is funny to be getting a job i didn't even ask for because of tattoos! haha (It isn't just because of the tattoos of course, but the is help me, which is funny, seems so backwards!). It helped with my patients too though- they liked that I had tattoos.
> 
> That's crazy about the artists acting like car salesman outside a tattoo shop! That would totally turn me off!!! I would think it makes them look super bad too, a desperate artist is never a good thing! LOL
> 
> That would be awesome to get out of the US, I'd love to travel someday!!
> 
> I just got a kitty today to help distract me from all the miscarriage stuff. Perfect distraction, she is super sweet too! I haven't had a pet in years!

WOW haha you did a great job on your hubby's pic!!!!!!!!!! I Love that! I did a vampire-esque design one time.....lemme see if I can find it.... oh man, ok so this is waaayyy old school, I think I did this like 8 years ago... not as dead-on vampire bloody as I remember though. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v122/Fantalia/Challenges/th_Ami-16.jpg

If you wanna browse the other stuff feel free, just look for the sub-albums. it's all super old though, I think I have another site with artwork but I can't remember the address it's been so long.

That'd be awesome to have your own private practice!! Yeah I think it would be very rewarding. I'd love to work in a church someday...helping families and individuals who are in a spiritual crisis of sorts.

These days so many people have tattoos (even if they're mostly hidden in areas like the midwest that are still a little conservative) you would think it wouldn't be such a big deal anymore. People gotta get over their prejudices!!!
That is so funny about the job offer though! haha!! very cool!!! sounds like a great job too, I hope it works out!!

Hollywood Blvd is soooo touristy, I guess it's not surprising they would act like a bunch of hustlers outside their shop, but it totally did make them look super bad!!!

Awwwwww a kitty!!! I've had a cat for about 10 yrs now, he found us :D was a stray wondering around our yard, a really expensive nice cat too, not a normal outside cat. So we took him in and no one claimed him so we got to keep him. He eventually bonded with me the most and he's been my steady companion ever since. Is yours just a kitten? Have you named her yet?


----------



## aviolet

August79 said:


> I took some tracing paper to work on colors from her sketch. I'm thinking this will be my tattoo. It's hard to pick up on all the colors but that is pink in the accent and then fading out to light blue on the wings

That is really beautiful :hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> WOW haha you did a great job on your hubby's pic!!!!!!!!!! I Love that! I did a vampire-esque design one time.....lemme see if I can find it.... oh man, ok so this is waaayyy old school, I think I did this like 8 years ago... not as dead-on vampire bloody as I remember though. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v122/Fantalia/Challenges/th_Ami-16.jpg
> 
> If you wanna browse the other stuff feel free, just look for the sub-albums. it's all super old though, I think I have another site with artwork but I can't remember the address it's been so long.
> 
> That'd be awesome to have your own private practice!! Yeah I think it would be very rewarding. I'd love to work in a church someday...helping families and individuals who are in a spiritual crisis of sorts.
> 
> These days so many people have tattoos (even if they're mostly hidden in areas like the midwest that are still a little conservative) you would think it wouldn't be such a big deal anymore. People gotta get over their prejudices!!!
> That is so funny about the job offer though! haha!! very cool!!! sounds like a great job too, I hope it works out!!
> 
> Hollywood Blvd is soooo touristy, I guess it's not surprising they would act like a bunch of hustlers outside their shop, but it totally did make them look super bad!!!
> 
> Awwwwww a kitty!!! I've had a cat for about 10 yrs now, he found us :D was a stray wondering around our yard, a really expensive nice cat too, not a normal outside cat. So we took him in and no one claimed him so we got to keep him. He eventually bonded with me the most and he's been my steady companion ever since. Is yours just a kitten? Have you named her yet?

That is a beautiful picture!! I love the look and feel of it!!! (I wasn't able to view any others from the album) Do you still do any of the graphic design? I thought you said you didn't, if so, why did you stop doing it?

That would be cool!! (Helping people in a spiritual crisis) It is definitely rewarding work, it is a matter of being able to seperate it because it can definitely wear you down mentally and emotionally.

I definitely agree with you. I am pretty sure that there are more tattooed people, than non tattooed people. I rarely meet someone with no tattoos (aside for the underage people, lol). Yea, I am kinda torn, I want the job, but then at the same time i like being a stay at home mom...so it is a toughie, lol. It would be hard to turn down.

LOL yea, it is definitely touristy! Fun to check out, driving around there is insane! I couldn't imagine living there!!!

That's cool about your cat!!! What kind of cat is it? My sister got a pair of ragdolls, super cute! The one i got isn't a little kitty, but she is still young, solid black kitty. The kids named her Bella. (I am a twilight fan, so i didn't argue, hahaha....they wanted to name her that becasue she has a bell on her collar, lol). I'm not supposed to have pets where I live, so I am hoping the landlord doesn't find out!! LOL


----------



## fantastica

Sorry not read the whole thread...will go back and do it now, but so many of the ideas sound great! I've been trying to think of an idea for my angels for so long! 

I'm thinking about getting a cherry blossom tattoo...not sure where yet though, think they're getting quite popular, but I like the symbolism....it's something along the lines or mortality, but how it is so beautiful yet only blossoms for a very short period of time, and so much more that I can't remember! Think I want it smallish with only 3 flowers (to symbolise 3 angel babies!), just need to decide where i want it!


----------



## SuperKat

fantastica said:


> Sorry not read the whole thread...will go back and do it now, but so many of the ideas sound great! I've been trying to think of an idea for my angels for so long!
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a cherry blossom tattoo...not sure where yet though, think they're getting quite popular, but I like the symbolism....it's something along the lines or mortality, but how it is so beautiful yet only blossoms for a very short period of time, and so much more that I can't remember! Think I want it smallish with only 3 flowers (to symbolise 3 angel babies!), just need to decide where i want it!

I am so sorry for your losses!!:hugs: i love cherry blossom tattoos, they are so beautiful! They are fairly common, but it is because they are so beautiful! I wanted to get one of those as well, but I have no where to put one =( I am thinking of getting the blossoms without the branch (I have an asian inspired back piece, so it would work well). I've seen the cherry blossoms most commonly on the ribs, but that is for a full branch, if you are just doing 3 blossoms (with or without a branch) you could do it on your shoulder blade, the calf might look nice a well! (or it might look nice on a forearm if you are wanting it to be a little more visible). So many possibilities!!! You could search around for an artist in your area whose work you like, and see what they can put together for you!


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> That is a beautiful picture!! I love the look and feel of it!!! (I wasn't able to view any others from the album) Do you still do any of the graphic design? I thought you said you didn't, if so, why did you stop doing it?
> 
> That would be cool!! (Helping people in a spiritual crisis) It is definitely rewarding work, it is a matter of being able to seperate it because it can definitely wear you down mentally and emotionally.
> 
> I definitely agree with you. I am pretty sure that there are more tattooed people, than non tattooed people. I rarely meet someone with no tattoos (aside for the underage people, lol). Yea, I am kinda torn, I want the job, but then at the same time i like being a stay at home mom...so it is a toughie, lol. It would be hard to turn down.
> 
> LOL yea, it is definitely touristy! Fun to check out, driving around there is insane! I couldn't imagine living there!!!
> 
> That's cool about your cat!!! What kind of cat is it? My sister got a pair of ragdolls, super cute! The one i got isn't a little kitty, but she is still young, solid black kitty. The kids named her Bella. (I am a twilight fan, so i didn't argue, hahaha....they wanted to name her that becasue she has a bell on her collar, lol). I'm not supposed to have pets where I live, so I am hoping the landlord doesn't find out!! LOL

Hm wonder why you could view anything, I think I'll pm you a link to my facebook pics, there isn't much there but it's more current than the other link anyway. I'm not currently doing graphic art, I kind of wish I was but I simply don't make time for it.... so that's easy enough to do if I ever really felt in the mood. it used to be my creative outlet, I'd stay up until 5 am working on designs. but then I got into writing more, and painting, and I just fell away from it. I still love it though and hopefully I haven't lost my touch. the facebook pics you'll see are from the last yr-yr 1/2, but most of them are just retouched, and that takes less time than blending pictures which used to be my major specialty (my nickname I got was "Shimmer" because almost every design I did had sparkles on it! lol).

Yeah i can see how listening to folks' problems could wear and tear on the mind and emotions. it is something I'd have to be able to separate myself from!

Aww yeah I totally understand how you'd be a little torn about the job! Pray and go with your gut :)

Oh i know I couldn't imagine living in la or hollywood or any crazy town like that in ca! i like my quiet neighborhoods :)

Aww your cat sounds pretty!!! Mine is a Norwegian black forest cat :D love him to death! Named him Midnight (obviously cuz he's a black cat), which I always kind of regretted, lol, I was just 14 though so what can ya do! Looking back I always wished I'd named him Bagheera (from the movie the Jungle Book) cuz he's so regal, like a panther or a lion or some big wild cat, and then call him Baggy for short, LOL. But Midnight suits his dark color fine and we call him all sorts of nicknames. aww Bella, haha, that's cute!! my friends have a cat named Bella and I asked if it was pre-twilight or post-twilight, lol, but they named it that long before the book/movie ever happened. oh my gosh i hope you don't get caught!!! LOL cats looooove to look out windows, so that's the only way anyone would see him, cats are such wonderfully quiet little critters whose only fault is the occasional vomit on your carpet :thumbup: lol.

So I'm thinking........for my tattoo I haven't considered color choices......as someone who's been in the business for a while is there a reason script is usually tattooed in black? I can't even think of one example where someone had writing tattooed on them and it was in a different color.... cuz I don't really want black.... but I'm not sure what color I'd want.... my first thought was yellow, but that'd be so light it'd probably be hard to read unless it had a black outline or something.... so then I was thinking maybe orange or pink or blue.... But like I said I don't know anyone who's gotten writing in a color other than black?


----------



## LunaBean

Black lasts longer just, colour fades faster and merges together sooner! Black stays clear :)


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful picture!! I love the look and feel of it!!! (I wasn't able to view any others from the album) Do you still do any of the graphic design? I thought you said you didn't, if so, why did you stop doing it?
> 
> That would be cool!! (Helping people in a spiritual crisis) It is definitely rewarding work, it is a matter of being able to seperate it because it can definitely wear you down mentally and emotionally.
> 
> I definitely agree with you. I am pretty sure that there are more tattooed people, than non tattooed people. I rarely meet someone with no tattoos (aside for the underage people, lol). Yea, I am kinda torn, I want the job, but then at the same time i like being a stay at home mom...so it is a toughie, lol. It would be hard to turn down.
> 
> LOL yea, it is definitely touristy! Fun to check out, driving around there is insane! I couldn't imagine living there!!!
> 
> That's cool about your cat!!! What kind of cat is it? My sister got a pair of ragdolls, super cute! The one i got isn't a little kitty, but she is still young, solid black kitty. The kids named her Bella. (I am a twilight fan, so i didn't argue, hahaha....they wanted to name her that becasue she has a bell on her collar, lol). I'm not supposed to have pets where I live, so I am hoping the landlord doesn't find out!! LOL
> 
> Hm wonder why you could view anything, I think I'll pm you a link to my facebook pics, there isn't much there but it's more current than the other link anyway. I'm not currently doing graphic art, I kind of wish I was but I simply don't make time for it.... so that's easy enough to do if I ever really felt in the mood. it used to be my creative outlet, I'd stay up until 5 am working on designs. but then I got into writing more, and painting, and I just fell away from it. I still love it though and hopefully I haven't lost my touch. the facebook pics you'll see are from the last yr-yr 1/2, but most of them are just retouched, and that takes less time than blending pictures which used to be my major specialty (my nickname I got was "Shimmer" because almost every design I did had sparkles on it! lol).
> 
> Yeah i can see how listening to folks' problems could wear and tear on the mind and emotions. it is something I'd have to be able to separate myself from!
> 
> Aww yeah I totally understand how you'd be a little torn about the job! Pray and go with your gut :)
> 
> Oh i know I couldn't imagine living in la or hollywood or any crazy town like that in ca! i like my quiet neighborhoods :)
> 
> Aww your cat sounds pretty!!! Mine is a Norwegian black forest cat :D love him to death! Named him Midnight (obviously cuz he's a black cat), which I always kind of regretted, lol, I was just 14 though so what can ya do! Looking back I always wished I'd named him Bagheera (from the movie the Jungle Book) cuz he's so regal, like a panther or a lion or some big wild cat, and then call him Baggy for short, LOL. But Midnight suits his dark color fine and we call him all sorts of nicknames. aww Bella, haha, that's cute!! my friends have a cat named Bella and I asked if it was pre-twilight or post-twilight, lol, but they named it that long before the book/movie ever happened. oh my gosh i hope you don't get caught!!! LOL cats looooove to look out windows, so that's the only way anyone would see him, cats are such wonderfully quiet little critters whose only fault is the occasional vomit on your carpet :thumbup: lol.
> 
> So I'm thinking........for my tattoo I haven't considered color choices......as someone who's been in the business for a while is there a reason script is usually tattooed in black? I can't even think of one example where someone had writing tattooed on them and it was in a different color.... cuz I don't really want black.... but I'm not sure what color I'd want.... my first thought was yellow, but that'd be so light it'd probably be hard to read unless it had a black outline or something.... so then I was thinking maybe orange or pink or blue.... But like I said I don't know anyone who's gotten writing in a color other than black?Click to expand...

hahaha, I got halfway through reading this and stopped to google what a Norwegian black forest cat looked like, haha. Seriously, in the google images it looks so much like my cat! But then some of the other pictures I saw the face looked a bit fluffier than my kitty. I don't know what kind of cat I have, aside from it being a black one...lol 

I am looking forward to the fb link! Can I request you on there? (i have an album with my fliers and stuff that I do). I love glitter! SO fun!!! (I was nicknamed 'tinkerbell' in high school because of all the glitter and stuff...lol) I guess that part of me will never grow up, I'll always love it ;)

Yea, I have to make sure everyone knows that I didn't name the cat, her name was inspired by the bell she has on her collar...my 7 year old being clever...hahaha I have a group of friends that are twilight fanatics, and would likely assume i named it after the movies, lol. (I read the books and thought they were okay, they sucked me in...but they were just okay), I find the movies entertaining, but was not impressed by them. It's funny when I think of the names I've given to pets in the past. I think for a few years I am out on the naming thing, seems like the kids will be naming them for some time which means silly names most likely! LOL

i hope I don't get caught too! I am trying to train her to stay off the window, so far so good. We want to move anyway, so I am already looking at our options, and this time will chose somewhere that allows small pets!

one of the biggest reasons that script is done in black is because it ages the best, and because it is always hard to read color script on tattoos. What you can do though is have it done in black and have color shading around the edge of the script. It depends on how you want it done, but if you tell the artist you want the script black but that you want color mixed up in there he should be able to accomodate you. Yellow is usually a tough color because it typically doesn't stand out a whole lot on most peoples skin tone. unless your skin is as white as a sheet of paper then the color will change a bit, the same color is going to look different on two different people. So, I would say yellow makes a great accent color, or would be nice for some soft shading but there is a chance it will blend a lot. 

okay, I'm excited! off to check the PM! =)


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> hahaha, I got halfway through reading this and stopped to google what a Norwegian black forest cat looked like, haha. Seriously, in the google images it looks so much like my cat! But then some of the other pictures I saw the face looked a bit fluffier than my kitty. I don't know what kind of cat I have, aside from it being a black one...lol
> 
> I am looking forward to the fb link! Can I request you on there? (i have an album with my fliers and stuff that I do). I love glitter! SO fun!!! (I was nicknamed 'tinkerbell' in high school because of all the glitter and stuff...lol) I guess that part of me will never grow up, I'll always love it ;)
> 
> Yea, I have to make sure everyone knows that I didn't name the cat, her name was inspired by the bell she has on her collar...my 7 year old being clever...hahaha I have a group of friends that are twilight fanatics, and would likely assume i named it after the movies, lol. (I read the books and thought they were okay, they sucked me in...but they were just okay), I find the movies entertaining, but was not impressed by them. It's funny when I think of the names I've given to pets in the past. I think for a few years I am out on the naming thing, seems like the kids will be naming them for some time which means silly names most likely! LOL
> 
> i hope I don't get caught too! I am trying to train her to stay off the window, so far so good. We want to move anyway, so I am already looking at our options, and this time will chose somewhere that allows small pets!
> 
> one of the biggest reasons that script is done in black is because it ages the best, and because it is always hard to read color script on tattoos. What you can do though is have it done in black and have color shading around the edge of the script. It depends on how you want it done, but if you tell the artist you want the script black but that you want color mixed up in there he should be able to accomodate you. Yellow is usually a tough color because it typically doesn't stand out a whole lot on most peoples skin tone. unless your skin is as white as a sheet of paper then the color will change a bit, the same color is going to look different on two different people. So, I would say yellow makes a great accent color, or would be nice for some soft shading but there is a chance it will blend a lot.
> 
> okay, I'm excited! off to check the PM! =)

lol! Yeah the norwegian forest cat has that lion-like mane! so fluffy. but we had to shave him this summer because he was sooo full of knots. poor lil guy went through trauma with those vet people!! but afterward he was sooo happy to be free of his heavy knotted coat! we left his legs furry so he looked like he was wearing furry boots, hehe. lol @ not knowing what kind of cat yours is! we didn't know either til we brought him to the vet for the first time, it also took them a while to figure out if he was male or female, LOL.

oooh I gotta check out your album of stuff, glad you liked mine! aw tinkerbell, that's so cute! hehe we should never grow up :) i still wanna be a toys r us kid!

Aww i love how your kids thought of the name because of the bell on her collar! (i tried putting a jingle bell on Midnight's collar but he just freaked out, LOL, he's too used to not wearing a collar at all unless I let him out on my balcony) kids can come up with some awesome names, lol! 
I wasn't impressed by what I saw of Twilight either (never read the book), i only saw the first one but the script was too painful for me! I'm not proud to say I tend to be a snob about stories and character development, lol.

definitely hope you find the right home for you soon! and for your kitten! hehe

Thanks also for the info! I'll think some more about it and see what I can decide on for shading and whatnot. but yeah i'll definitely want color in there somehow...


----------



## SuperKat

Ok, so my cat definitely doesn't have a maine!! LOL That is super cool though, it almost sounds like the persian cats! My sister had a himalayan and she has to shave it occassionally too, she give it the lion look, which is funny because the cat seriously is the most unintelligent cat you've ever seen...it jumps off of things and can't land, hasn't figured out how to go to the bathroom without a mess, runs into wall...it just has issues. And then to see it looking all fierce like a lion...it's funny.

I agree! I don't think I ever really will!! haha I like it that way! LOL

haha yea, the name they picked is cute, but I know it is going to come with an explanation. I told one of my sisters the other day and that was her first question 'oh...was it inspired by those twilight movies?" she is not a fan either. I don't even think she's watched them. She is a total movie snob and usually hates hollywood movies.

How is the weather for you over there? You getting any more? We are getting rain this week, wierd!


----------



## newmommy23

I have an E with a shooting star on my hip for Eden...


----------



## SuperKat

newmommy23 said:


> I have an E with a shooting star on my hip for Eden...

I love star tattoos, I can't get enough of them! I was actually thinking of doing a shooting star for this baby too!


----------



## newmommy23

SuperKat said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I have an E with a shooting star on my hip for Eden...
> 
> I love star tattoos, I can't get enough of them! I was actually thinking of doing a shooting star for this baby too!Click to expand...

I always say she was my shooting star...she shined too bright for this world. Now she's just up there sparkling in heaven...:flower:


----------



## grandbleu

I love the name of your wee lost one. Beautiful tattoo idea.


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> Ok, so my cat definitely doesn't have a maine!! LOL That is super cool though, it almost sounds like the persian cats! My sister had a himalayan and she has to shave it occassionally too, she give it the lion look, which is funny because the cat seriously is the most unintelligent cat you've ever seen...it jumps off of things and can't land, hasn't figured out how to go to the bathroom without a mess, runs into wall...it just has issues. And then to see it looking all fierce like a lion...it's funny.
> 
> I agree! I don't think I ever really will!! haha I like it that way! LOL
> 
> haha yea, the name they picked is cute, but I know it is going to come with an explanation. I told one of my sisters the other day and that was her first question 'oh...was it inspired by those twilight movies?" she is not a fan either. I don't even think she's watched them. She is a total movie snob and usually hates hollywood movies.
> 
> How is the weather for you over there? You getting any more? We are getting rain this week, wierd!

LOLOLOLOL that poor cat, that's so funny, the contrast of the lion cut!

lol @ always having to explain the name to people, yeah that could get annoying, lol. 

the snow has stopped, it's just chilly now! oh is the rain turning to sleet or ice at all? that happens here in the winter - no good!!! I'm hoping by the time i have to go back to work on friday things will have gotten a little less icy... i'm so scared of hurting myself on what's just a 4 minute walk!!


----------



## aviolet

newmommy23 said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I have an E with a shooting star on my hip for Eden...
> 
> I love star tattoos, I can't get enough of them! I was actually thinking of doing a shooting star for this baby too!Click to expand...
> 
> I always say she was my shooting star...she shined too bright for this world. Now she's just up there sparkling in heaven...:flower:Click to expand...

That is so beautiful :hugs: love the sentiment and the design idea :hugs:


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> LOLOLOLOL that poor cat, that's so funny, the contrast of the lion cut!
> 
> lol @ always having to explain the name to people, yeah that could get annoying, lol.
> 
> the snow has stopped, it's just chilly now! oh is the rain turning to sleet or ice at all? that happens here in the winter - no good!!! I'm hoping by the time i have to go back to work on friday things will have gotten a little less icy... i'm so scared of hurting myself on what's just a 4 minute walk!!

Whoah, there's been 1,100 views to this thread! (and only 88 responses, hahaha). 

I have been coming to BnB less the last 2 or 3 days. I find it frustrating cause the DH is out of town until the 13th...so I keep reading about different things in another forum (TTC after a loss), and he isn't here, so i can't act on things! grr. 

We have actually just been getting regular old rain!! I am glad, because now I am not afraid to drive...but then i have been debating on going to the dollar store to buy a bunch of pregnancy tests to see what I turn up a negetive. (I am not sure if I would yet or not, i have no idea!).

4 minutes is a long time when you are slipping and sliding the whole way! I have a super short walk to the end of my court to get the kids to the bus stop and I almost fall every day! (I actually did today!!)

I am sooo excited to get my ink! I am hopefully getting it next week. I decided to get a heart made out of ivy with a hummingbird pointed towards it with the words forever slightly overlapping the bottom left of the heart (and the bird at the top right). I'm not sure how it will all look together, DH will have to draw it up for me...

Have you decided on how you are going to do yours yet??


----------



## SuperKat

newmommy23 said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I have an E with a shooting star on my hip for Eden...
> 
> I love star tattoos, I can't get enough of them! I was actually thinking of doing a shooting star for this baby too!Click to expand...
> 
> I always say she was my shooting star...she shined too bright for this world. Now she's just up there sparkling in heaven...:flower:Click to expand...

Aww, I love that! Soo cool!!! How was it getting tattooed on the hip? I don't have anything there yet, it seems like a painful spot!


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> Whoah, there's been 1,100 views to this thread! (and only 88 responses, hahaha).
> 
> I have been coming to BnB less the last 2 or 3 days. I find it frustrating cause the DH is out of town until the 13th...so I keep reading about different things in another forum (TTC after a loss), and he isn't here, so i can't act on things! grr.
> 
> We have actually just been getting regular old rain!! I am glad, because now I am not afraid to drive...but then i have been debating on going to the dollar store to buy a bunch of pregnancy tests to see what I turn up a negetive. (I am not sure if I would yet or not, i have no idea!).
> 
> 4 minutes is a long time when you are slipping and sliding the whole way! I have a super short walk to the end of my court to get the kids to the bus stop and I almost fall every day! (I actually did today!!)
> 
> I am sooo excited to get my ink! I am hopefully getting it next week. I decided to get a heart made out of ivy with a hummingbird pointed towards it with the words forever slightly overlapping the bottom left of the heart (and the bird at the top right). I'm not sure how it will all look together, DH will have to draw it up for me...
> 
> Have you decided on how you are going to do yours yet??

wow that's a lot of views! 
I've been lessening my time here too but mostly just because I'm trying to not lean on it so much like a crutch which I tend to do for distraction!

only a couple more days til your hubby comes home!!
I've never had a test from a dollar store but i'm sure they work well enough - i love that commercial for...i think it's clear blue - the one that goes "it's the most advanced technology you will ever pee on" :haha:

we're supposed to get a huge snow storm tomorrow (well, today technically), 8-11 inches! I won't mind walking to work through the fluffy snow, i will however hate walking home over an ICY road!!

awwwww i love your tat idea!!! can't wait to see how it turns out!!!!
I still have no idea about mine....i need to consult with the artist soon. i was going to do it next sunday (not this one coming up) buuuut i may no longer be with the guy who was gonna give me the ride...that does complicate things :\ not to sound like a user, but couldn't we have waited another week before we had a fight and broke up? :blush:


----------



## aviolet

SuperKat said:


> Aww, I love that! Soo cool!!! How was it getting tattooed on the hip? I don't have anything there yet, it seems like a painful spot!

the hip is nothin'! it's really not that bad. i mean at best it tickles and at worst it's a little bit of a hot branding iron. not painful at all (i have a high threshold though), i mean i sat and read a magazine when I got both mine done, lol, occasionally trying not to laugh cuz it tickled.


----------



## shelleney

I had a turquoise star tattooed on my wrist, in memory of my baby. We lost him/her due to an ectopic pregnancy in June. We found out whilst we were on holiday in Crete, where we had been swimming in the beautiful turquoise sea. so that is why the star is turquoise.
 



Attached Files:







star.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sydd

I have miracle in russain with 2 hearts on my arm :)


----------



## jbolady

Hey SuperKat Its cool to know that you are a tattoo lover, I am too. I am an Artist and the OH decided to buy me a Tattoo Kit and I've been experimenting on him. I'd much rather my canvas though, lol. You mentioned your Irish heritage and I thought maybe a Shamrock with a Rainbow either above or attached and a set of Angel Wings flying off in the Distance...
I think that would be cool.


----------



## SuperKat

aviolet said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> Whoah, there's been 1,100 views to this thread! (and only 88 responses, hahaha).
> 
> I have been coming to BnB less the last 2 or 3 days. I find it frustrating cause the DH is out of town until the 13th...so I keep reading about different things in another forum (TTC after a loss), and he isn't here, so i can't act on things! grr.
> 
> We have actually just been getting regular old rain!! I am glad, because now I am not afraid to drive...but then i have been debating on going to the dollar store to buy a bunch of pregnancy tests to see what I turn up a negetive. (I am not sure if I would yet or not, i have no idea!).
> 
> 4 minutes is a long time when you are slipping and sliding the whole way! I have a super short walk to the end of my court to get the kids to the bus stop and I almost fall every day! (I actually did today!!)
> 
> I am sooo excited to get my ink! I am hopefully getting it next week. I decided to get a heart made out of ivy with a hummingbird pointed towards it with the words forever slightly overlapping the bottom left of the heart (and the bird at the top right). I'm not sure how it will all look together, DH will have to draw it up for me...
> 
> Have you decided on how you are going to do yours yet??
> 
> wow that's a lot of views!
> I've been lessening my time here too but mostly just because I'm trying to not lean on it so much like a crutch which I tend to do for distraction!
> 
> only a couple more days til your hubby comes home!!
> I've never had a test from a dollar store but i'm sure they work well enough - i love that commercial for...i think it's clear blue - the one that goes "it's the most advanced technology you will ever pee on" :haha:
> 
> we're supposed to get a huge snow storm tomorrow (well, today technically), 8-11 inches! I won't mind walking to work through the fluffy snow, i will however hate walking home over an ICY road!!
> 
> awwwww i love your tat idea!!! can't wait to see how it turns out!!!!
> I still have no idea about mine....i need to consult with the artist soon. i was going to do it next sunday (not this one coming up) buuuut i may no longer be with the guy who was gonna give me the ride...that does complicate things :\ not to sound like a user, but couldn't we have waited another week before we had a fight and broke up? :blush:Click to expand...

Hahahha, the most advanced technology you'll pee on, that hilarious!!!

I have been mia from this forum, It makes me sad- it is so hard to avoid the other threads, i feel bad for not being more supportive to others, but I need to gtake care of my mental health as well. 

How is that snow treating you? can you believe ours is almost completely melted already???

I still haven't got my tat yet...i need to get a sitter, we might do it on Sunday...we shall see!


----------



## SuperKat

jbolady said:


> Hey SuperKat Its cool to know that you are a tattoo lover, I am too. I am an Artist and the OH decided to buy me a Tattoo Kit and I've been experimenting on him. I'd much rather my canvas though, lol. You mentioned your Irish heritage and I thought maybe a Shamrock with a Rainbow either above or attached and a set of Angel Wings flying off in the Distance...
> I think that would be cool.

That's so cool jbo!!!! How are you liking it? I have thought about picking it up, I have carpel tunnel though, so I'm not sure I could handle it...poo poo! lol I love your idea too!!!


----------



## annmc30

ive made this in memory of my little angel as i dont like needles
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0114.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tryforbaby2

very pretty annmc!!!! very pretty!


----------



## thislife164

SuperKat said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I have an E with a shooting star on my hip for Eden...
> 
> I love star tattoos, I can't get enough of them! I was actually thinking of doing a shooting star for this baby too!Click to expand...
> 
> I always say she was my shooting star...she shined too bright for this world. Now she's just up there sparkling in heaven...:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I love that! Soo cool!!! How was it getting tattooed on the hip? I don't have anything there yet, it seems like a painful spot!Click to expand...

I have a tattoo on my hip, I fell asleep getting it. No biggie at all!


----------



## willmars

Two birds with little heart design looks beautiful; you can try this design on your wrist.


----------

